# Sind Applets noch uptodate



## Gast (22. Aug 2008)

ich überlege gerade ob ich für meine Webseite ein Applet machen soll, ist ein Applet noch uptodate oder gibt es in der Richtung schon andere, bessere Lösungen?
was muss ich eigentlich bei einem Applet beachten, es gibt 4 Methoden, die je nach Zustand der WebSeite aufgerufen werden (start(), init(), stop(), destroy()), und da programmier ich einfach mein Verhalten hinein, das was dann, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Nein, Applets sind ziemlich tot. Wenn du einfach Java Programme vom Browser ausführen willst, sei dir Java Webstart ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Quaxli (22. Aug 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was Du vorhast. Für kleinere, grafische Spielereien (Uhr, Newsticker, etc.) , die direkt in der Web-Seite eingebaut werden sollen, würde ich schon ein Applet empfehlen, wenn Du diese mit Java realisieren willst.
Für alles was in Richtung einer "sinnvollen Anwendung" geht, würde ich Dir auch zu Webstart raten.


----------



## Saxony (22. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

vielleicht wäre auch JavaFX was für dich.

bye Saxony


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

Applets nicht nicht tot. Sie sind vielleicht nicht mehr so verbreitet, da für reine grafische Spielereien Flash meist besser geeignet ist. Gerade im wissenschaftlichen Bereich (Visualisierung von Graphen, Simulationen) sind Applets jedoch immer noch up-to-date.

Mehr über die Applet-Programmierung erfährst du hier.


----------



## tuxedo (22. Aug 2008)

>> erade im wissenschaftlichen Bereich (Visualisierung von Graphen, Simulationen) sind Applets jedoch immer noch up-to-date. 

Aha. Kannst du denn erklären wieso im wissenschaftlichen Bereich Applets besser geeignet sind als Desktopanwendungen (denn das schlussfolgere ich aus deinem "...sind Applets jedoch immer noch up-to-date")? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn jemand beispielsweise eine Wachstumssimulation von <irgendwas> entwirft, dies dann in ein Applet wandert, damit's im Browser betrachtet werden kann. Sehe da keinen Vorteil zu Webstart oder der direkten Desktopanwendung.

Hast du für deine Aussage eine Quelle?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

Die Quelle ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich "stolpere" in diesem Bereich eben öffters über Applets, Webstart-Anwendungen sind mir hingegen so gut wie nie untergekommen.

Der Vorteil eines Applets ist eben der, daß es direkt im Kontext der Seite angezeigt wird und nichts extra heruntergeladen werden muß (Der Browser lädt das Applet natürlich runter, ich meine das aus Benutzer-Sicht)

Es ist doch auch praktischer Bilder direkt im Text zu haben, als sich diese runterzuladen und in einem Bildbetrachtungsprogramm anzuschauen.


----------



## tuxedo (22. Aug 2008)

>> Die Quelle ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich "stolpere" in diesem Bereich eben öffters über Applets, Webstart-Anwendungen sind mir hingegen so gut wie nie untergekommen. 

Naja, meine Profs die Vorlesungen wie "Simulation" oder "Mustererkennung" oder anderes in der Richtung gehalten haben, haben äußerst selten Applets benutzt. Wenn, dann nur weil noch keiner die Zeit hatte, den uralten Java <=1.4 Code auf was neueres zu aktualisieren und dann auch gleich "etwas anständiges" draus zu machen.

IMHO ist es da, wo Applets mehr als nur Website-Gimmicks sind, eben historisch bedingt und hat nix mit "up2date" zu tun. Aber Meinungen gehen ja bekanntlich immer mal wieder andere Wege...

- Aelex


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Quelle ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich "stolpere" in diesem Bereich eben öffters über Applets, Webstart-Anwendungen sind mir hingegen so gut wie nie untergekommen.
> 
> Der Vorteil eines Applets ist eben der, daß es direkt im Kontext der Seite angezeigt wird und nichts extra heruntergeladen werden muß (Der Browser lädt das Applet natürlich runter, ich meine das aus Benutzer-Sicht)
> 
> Es ist doch auch praktischer Bilder direkt im Text zu haben, als sich diese runterzuladen und in einem Bildbetrachtungsprogramm anzuschauen.


Geht mit Servlets genauso, ausser dass man keine Einschränkung wie bei Applets hat und man braucht nix beim Client ausser einen Browser.

Applets sind out!


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht mit Servlets genauso, ausser dass man keine Einschränkung wie bei Applets hat und man braucht nix beim Client ausser einen Browser.



Wie machst du das mit Servlets?


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

Schon mal was von AJAX gehört?
Oder gleich eine Java (Client) Anwendung.

Sorry, aber Applets bieten heute (seit Jahren) keine Vorteile mehr.

Klar kann man sie noch nutzen, deswegen sind sie nicht "up2date", sondern schon seit Jahren ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon mal was von AJAX gehört?



Javascript != Java

Mal abgesehen davon bezweifle ich sehr stark, das man das mal eben mit Ajax (oder meinst du DHTML?) hinbekommt.



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder gleich eine Java (Client) Anwendung.
> 
> Sorry, aber Applets bieten heute (seit Jahren) keine Vorteile mehr.
> 
> Klar kann man sie noch nutzen, deswegen sind sie nicht "up2date", sondern schon seit Jahren ein Auslaufmodell.



Wie gesagt, ich sehe schon einen Vorteil darin, daß das Applet in den Kontext der Seite eingebettet ist. 

Der grösste Fortschritt beim Browser Mosaic war, daß außer Text auch Grafiken dargestellt werden konnten, ohne diese extra runterladen zu müssen.


----------



## Quaxli (22. Aug 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... IMHO ist es da, wo Applets mehr als nur Website-Gimmicks sind, eben historisch bedingt und hat nix mit "up2date" zu tun....
> - Alex



Website-Gimmicks - schöner Begriff  Das würde ich auch so sehen. Zum Aufhübschen von Web-Seiten sind Applets o.k., für mehr eher nicht.


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

> Javascript != Java


Ach was du nicht sagst...



> Mal abgesehen davon bezweifle ich sehr stark, das man das mal eben mit Ajax (oder meinst du DHTML?) hinbekommt.


Ich kann es nicht sehen (java 5), aber wenn nicht mit AJAX, dann mit einer richtigen Javaanwendung auf jedenfall.



> Wie gesagt, ich sehe schon einen Vorteil darin, daß das Applet in den Kontext der Seite eingebettet ist.


Mag ja sein, aber dass ist auch der größte Nachteil imho.


----------



## Beni (22. Aug 2008)

Ich sehe für Applets lediglich Nischenspalten. Zum Beispiel für den seltenen Fall, dass man einen komplexen, interaktiven Algorithmus erklären will und so einfach ein Beispiel liefern kann.


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mag ja sein, aber dass ist auch der größte Nachteil imho.



Das ist kein Nachteil sondern *das* Anwendungsgebiet für Applets. 

Man müsse halt wissen, was der Threadersteller genau vorhat. Für mich klang das nicht so, daß er eine "richtige Anwendung" starten will, sondern etwas in seine Seite integrieren möchte.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2008)

Moin,

ich stolpere regelmäßig über Applets ... allerdings nur im Zusammenhang mit Embedded Geräten ... die haben einen klitze kleinen Webserver drauf der die HTML Seiten und die Applets ausliefert ... um die Einstellungen dieser Geräte kümmern sich dann die Applets auf Benutzer Seite im Browser ... Applets sind also nicht tot ... würde ich nur für Spielchen auf der Webseite nicht verwenden ... Java zu starten dauert zu lange - geht mit Flash schneller

hand, mogel


----------



## Roar (22. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Quelle ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich "stolpere" in diesem Bereich eben öffters über Applets, Webstart-Anwendungen sind mir hingegen so gut wie nie untergekommen.
> 
> Der Vorteil eines Applets ist eben der, daß es direkt im Kontext der Seite angezeigt wird und nichts extra heruntergeladen werden muß (Der Browser lädt das Applet natürlich runter, ich meine das aus Benutzer-Sicht)
> 
> Es ist doch auch praktischer Bilder direkt im Text zu haben, als sich diese runterzuladen und in einem Bildbetrachtungsprogramm anzuschauen.


kann ich bestätigen, ohne diese seite hier http://leifi.physik.uni-muenchen.de/ wäre die physik an meiner schule nämlich aufgeschmissen


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Flash ist noch viel schlimmer als Applets. Nur die Windows Variante ist halbwegs funktionsfähig, auf Linux zB ist Flash ein Krampf. Ausserdem ist es ein proprietäres Format und stirbt alleine deswegen hoffentlich einen baldigen Tot.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2008)

Moin,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur die Windows Variante ist halbwegs funktionsfähig, auf Linux zB ist Flash ein Krampf.



eine Lösung des Problems liegt wohl eher bei Adobe ... was aber sicherlich nicht in Sicht ist :? ... wobei Flash eigentlich eher einen Media-Hintergrund hat ... wärend Applets eine funktionionalen Hintergrund haben


----------



## Saxony (22. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

in meinem Lynx Browser nütz mir das ganze Geraffel eh nix! 

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Solange Adobe das Zeug nicht offen legt, wird das nichts. Gnash wird niemals den vollen Funktionsumfang des jeweils aktuellen Windows Flash Players von Adobe haben und Adobe selbst schert sich einen Dreck um die Fehler in der eigenen implementierung.


----------



## robertpic71 (22. Aug 2008)

Ich würde auch behaupten, dass man noch häufiger über Applets stolpert, als über Webstart. Da die Applets im Optimalfall mit der Homepage "verschmelzen", nimmt man das Applet u.U. gar nicht als solches wahr.

Map 24 ist auch ein schönes Beispiel für ein Applet, welches mit der restlichen Seite verschmilzt.

Sowohl Applet, als auch Webstart teilen sich den Nachteil kein automatisch nachladendes Plugin wie z.B. Flash zu sein,  oder wie Javascript gleich zum Browser zu gehören. Keine Ahnung wie das mit JavaFX aussieht.

In vielen Bereiche wird jetzt wohl zu anderen Lösungen (Flash, Javascript, Ajax-Komponenten) gegriffen. In manchen Härtefällen (Signaturleser/karte aus Telebanking ansprechen, lokaler Druck ohne Browserumweg, Bildbearbeitung vor Upload zum Fotoprint..) kommen mir Applets auch in neuerer Software unter.

Ein Vorteil zu Javaserverlösungen ist natürlich auch, dass ein billiger Webspace genügt ein Applet zu hosten. 

Ein Alternativer Weg, mit Java clientlastige Webanwendungen zu erstellen, ist z.b. auch GWT sein (in Java schreiben nach Javascript kompilieren lassen). 

/Robert


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2008)

Klar gibt es noch Anwendungsfälle für Applets und vielleicht werden sie mit den Neuerungen von Java 6 RC10 (als wohl eher 7) auch wieder interessanter, aber die Frage war ja, ob Java Applets state of the art sind, und das sind sie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

Wenn man etwas mit Java *im* Browser ausführen will, gibt es allerdings keine Alternative. 

Desweiteren ist nicht eine einzige Klasse oder Methode im java.applet package deprecated.


----------

